# How's the Routan navigation system?



## adam211 (Nov 2, 2006)

We're probably going to buy a 2011 SE w/ RSE today, but I'm trying to decide whether or not to get the navigation system. For those of you that have the nav... how is it? are you glad you got it? pros and cons? is it worth the extra $? I know I would use it, but I'd also be fine with a portable aftermarket like i use in my passat. thanks in advance.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

My wife uses it everyday. It took some getting use to as she used her Garmin C340 daily and was use to the interface. Big down side is you can't enter a destination while driving. It's illegal wink wink. To remedy that you can get the Coastal tech lock pick. In 2011 the NAV is SUPPOSED to be a garmin based unit. Garmin gets their info from Navteq, Navteq powered all the 09 and 10 nav units. It's a very nice feature to have and can't hurt the resale. Ours is coupled with Sirius traffic which will redirect you around traffic. It's nice to cut down on the windshield clutter, and the nav popped of the windshield frequently. In the end we are happy to have it in the dash and it works great for our needs. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Hey Adam 211*

Just curious (nosy), but what kind of deals are they giving out on 2011's. So, what did you end up buying? I bought my 2010 SE W/RSE when they couldn't give these things away, and got a great deal, and now I see quite a few Routans around town, so they must be selling a a better rate. I was buying an SE plain, but it didn't come with a power hatch, and that was a deal breaker for us, so the dealer threw in the RSE at no extra charge on another van, as that comes with the power hatch, so, no Nav.


----------



## adam211 (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Well, it's official... we just got back from the dealership as proud owners of a 2011 SE w/ RSE + Nav! I basically went with the truecars quote and avoided any haggling, otd was just under 30k. msrp of 35,570. price was around 28k plus fees, taxes, etc. Tried to buy a 2010 SE w/ RSE yesterday but they weren't flexible enough with the price and we wanted the nocturne black which i couldnt find anymore nearby in the 2010s.
58kafer - yeah, we ended up going with the nav. It does seem different than the nav in the 2010 that i test drove. i'm not sure if i can enter a destination when driving... i was able to enter my home address on the way home although i was stopped at a light but it was still in drive?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

adam211 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Well, it's official... we just got back from the dealership as proud owners of a 2011 SE w/ RSE + Nav! I basically went with the truecars quote and avoided any haggling, otd was just under 30k. msrp of 35,570. price was around 28k plus fees, taxes, etc. Tried to buy a 2010 SE w/ RSE yesterday but they weren't flexible enough with the price and we wanted the nocturne black which i couldnt find anymore nearby in the 2010s.
> 58kafer - yeah, we ended up going with the nav. It does seem different than the nav in the 2010 that i test drove. i'm not sure if i can enter a destination when driving... i was able to enter my home address on the way home although i was stopped at a light but it was still in drive?


Cool Deal! Glad the Truecar worked out for you, I really dig that service. Not bad, around 7K off (before tax...):thumbup: 

The nav works just as you said. When registering 0 MPH but in drive you can enter a destination, you just have to be quick before the light turns green. We have a ton of our normal destinations programmed in so we can pick them while driving. Soon enough I'll get the lockpick.


----------



## jonskiv (Dec 26, 2002)

58kafer said:


> Cool Deal! Glad the Truecar worked out for you, I really dig that service. Not bad, around 7K off (before tax...):thumbup:
> 
> The nav works just as you said. When registering 0 MPH but in drive you can enter a destination, you just have to be quick before the light turns green. We have a ton of our normal destinations programmed in so we can pick them while driving. Soon enough I'll get the lockpick.


 anyone figure out how to enter info while car is in motion?


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

In order to use both the video and nav in motion, you will need to purchase a device called a lockpick v.2. You can find them on eBay, or you can purchase directly from the dealer. I have been using mine for 18 months now and it works flawlessly, and I just ordered a second one for my parents who just purchased their own Routan with NAV. This time around I paid $175 tax and shipping included, directly from the dealer instead of eBay. I received the unit in 2 days, and installing it takes less than 5 minutes second time around... first time I did the install I took longer on my own van because I didn't know what to expect. 

PM me if you have any questions or want the email address of the dealer. 

Cheers, 
Michael


----------

